# ny, Buffalo b/t male 9 kept in basement



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*CONTACT: Joie Celano [email protected]  * 

*Thanks in advance for trying to find a home for Rosco 
This is Rosco he's a 9yr old pure breed German Sheppard. He is not neutered but is currently up to date on his vaccines. Rosco comes from a home with 3 boys (9,8, & 7) he's being kept in their basement and only let up to go outside. *

*Rosco's oldest "kid" has special needs and the adult owners are finding it too difficult to take care of the kids and the dog. *

*He's very friendly and loves to play fetch and is very good with children or all ages. He's has had limited exposure to other dogs but the few times he's been around other dogs he's been playful and not aggressive *

*-- Joie Celano
Lead Data Manager
IBCSG Data Management Center/FSTRF
4033 Maple Road
*​


----------



## Foots (Apr 6, 2013)

Is there any way to have someone evaluate him? I.E. does he like other dogs or just tolerate them, how is his potential to train, Is he high strung or laid back? I am asking because I have worked with rescues forever, rehabbing the hard cases. I currently have 3 rescues, only one is not a neglect/kenneled too long. I started worling with the shy ones after a few crazy ones (extreme abuse), and I like bringing them out of their shells. I also have a GSD pup I am owner training for a mobility dog. If the one you have is a scaredy cat but mellow, It might work out well as a friend with one of my kenneled too long, shy, scared ones.


----------

